# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2  SmartMoto 4.19,S-Card 3.09 MotoEX Backup/Restore Flex. WX345,MT6253 CPU direct unlock

## gsm4maroc

Dear users, 
Please let us introduce new version of الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and*S-Card v3.09*
With this release we present the following options:  Released *Backup and Restore Flex* options for the following *EX-series* models: *EX112* *EX115* *EX122* *EX128*
Flex files (*.wxfx format) contain default media files (іmages, ringtones), java applications and some phone settings. Flex file suppose to be restored after unlock procedure. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] procedures are fast and simple.Added *direct unlock* for *Motorola WX345* based on *MT6253 CPU**Released *direct unlock, flash, restore backup* options for the following *Alcatel* models based on *MT6253 CPU*: *OT-606* *OT-710* *OT-710D** Fixed *Hardware IMEI reading* for* Motorola WX345** based on Chip Samsung-TOP ID [EC2404-0]*Improved direct unlock solution* for phones with* NAND flash memory type* Added *support of Numonyx StrataFlash® Cellular Memory (M18)*. 
* These models are added in beta test mode. It’s strictly recommended to create phone’s backup before performing any operation.  *Smart-Clip ON!*  *Best Regards
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم

----------

